# printing tranfers w/ roland colorcamm



## RPMInkz (Nov 12, 2007)

before i take the plunge & buy a DTG printer i'd like to hear/see some feedback from people using the colorcamm to make heat transfers for shirts.

anyone with any info or pics of shirts done with the colorcamm please let me know.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Ray, I can't say enough good things about the Versacamm! Here is a link to my article when I first got the machine Diary of a print / cut newbie: Roland Versacamm SP-300. Since then I have used the Versacamm for just about everything you can imagine for my customers. When we first looked at getting a DTG printer, I was put off by the fact that if it is not printing a shirt, it is collecting dust and not making me money! With the Versacamm, I will do a run or two of shirts a week depending on the customer demand and then the rest of the time I will be printing banners, stickers, sign vinyl, magnets etc and keeping my customers coming back to me for many other things. It is a great investment that has already paid for itself. If you would like so more pictures or examples of what I have done for customers, please let me know and I will PM them to you or post them here for everyone. I hope this all helps.


----------



## RPMInkz (Nov 12, 2007)

thanks for the info.
any pics of shirts you've done would be great.
i have about 15 years in the sign business with vector graphics, so printing & working with bitmaps are fairly new to me..

any pics of shirts you've done where you contour cut the image so there's no background?


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

a colorcamm and a versacamm are two totally differant machines.. so the work differantly.. 
a colorcamm is the older machines like the pc60 and the pc600.
they dont use ink they use ribbons..

This machine was not the most reliable and was removed from the market a few years back because of problems.. 
The shirt printing is completely differant is my understanding because of the use of the ribbons instead of ink..


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

I will try to upload a few in the next day or so.


----------



## DMS (Jan 28, 2007)

I agree with Steve, Versacamm is terrably versatil and makes money in diferent filds. For t-shirts I use Forever transfers and my customers are staified.


----------



## RPMInkz (Nov 12, 2007)

thanks for the input everyone. after reading around i'm think i'm going to look more into the versacamm. with my sign background i think it would be a better decision.


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi Steve,

I also own a versacamm 300V. What material do you use for magnets. Do you also cut the magnets with the versacamm?

Lar


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

im not steve but we make alot of magnets with our versa camm..
But.. i do not print directly on the magnets nor do i cut the magnets with the machine.
I print on digital media (vinyl meant for printing on) then apply it to the magnets..
My Machine is about 20 months old now with not one problem ever.. I woudnt risk the machine to either printing or cutting magnets.. It is very hard on your machines, to do so..
Besides i love the look of our magnets the way me make them


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Printing directly on magnets is not possible witht he sp300. With the 540 unit there is a setting to raise the print head height to allow for the thickness of the magnetic material. If you try to print directly on the magnetic material, your prints will be fuzzy because it is too close to the print head. It is done just like Susan said, print on vinyl, laminate if desired, and then adhere to the magnetic material. I have tried scoring the material with the versacamm but would not recommend it to anyone as the warranty doesn't cover it and the machine is not designed to cut into that thick of a material. I no longer cut that way, but I do use trim marks to get guidlines and then score the material with an exacto knife, flip the material over and cut away the excess. The magnets come out great. I will try to put up a post with pictures to illistrate this process. It is not hard at all and the magnets come out great. I just did a set of car magnets for a local car dealership that took me about half an hour of labor and some where around $4 in materials and sold them to the customer for $52. not a bad profit margin huh?


----------



## queenVee (Aug 16, 2007)

scuba_steve2699 said:


> Ray, I can't say enough good things about the Versacamm! Here is a link to my article when I first got the machine Diary of a print / cut newbie: Roland Versacamm SP-300. Since then I have used the Versacamm for just about everything you can imagine for my customers. When we first looked at getting a DTG printer, I was put off by the fact that if it is not printing a shirt, it is collecting dust and not making me money! With the Versacamm, I will do a run or two of shirts a week depending on the customer demand and then the rest of the time I will be printing banners, stickers, sign vinyl, magnets etc and keeping my customers coming back to me for many other things. It is a great investment that has already paid for itself. If you would like so more pictures or examples of what I have done for customers, please let me know and I will PM them to you or post them here for everyone. I hope this all helps.


more pics please PM with more.. I seen your Diary.. but you have more pic's to share with me,
QVee


----------



## queenVee (Aug 16, 2007)

scuba_steve2699 said:


> Ray, I can't say enough good things about the Versacamm! Here is a link to my article when I first got the machine Diary of a print / cut newbie: Roland Versacamm SP-300. Since then I have used the Versacamm for just about everything you can imagine for my customers. When we first looked at getting a DTG printer, I was put off by the fact that if it is not printing a shirt, it is collecting dust and not making me money! With the Versacamm, I will do a run or two of shirts a week depending on the customer demand and then the rest of the time I will be printing banners, stickers, sign vinyl, magnets etc and keeping my customers coming back to me for many other things. It is a great investment that has already paid for itself. If you would like so more pictures or examples of what I have done for customers, please let me know and I will PM them to you or post them here for everyone. I hope this all helps.


Hi STeve,
I would like more pic's if possible.. PM.. please!!! I seen your Diary.. but if you got more pic's it would be nice.. thanks,
VQee


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

Steve we sell our 12 x 24 digital printed and laminated magnets to customers for 160 a pair.. 
and sell tons of them


We make really good money with the versacamm.. and charge a premium price for them


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

I wish I could get that much for them around here! My nearest competitor sells them for $60 a pair.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

wow.. we sell simple cut vinyl magnets for 105 a pair.. and the digi ones for 160..
Heck yesterday we sold 3 blank magnets for a total of 45.00 for the 3 and that was just cut to the 12 x 24 size with rounded corners.


----------



## dsanz (Jan 10, 2009)

hi everybody Im here to make more friends and learning a little bit about transfer I hope you help me.


----------

